# My first classic. 1949 Schwinn B6



## Obop (Nov 9, 2019)

Long time lurker.  Have hung out on rat rod bikes for years.  Have a bunch of Dynos and slimmed that collection down a bit.  Have had a few newer Whizzers.  This is my first classic bike I could justify posting on here.  I bought it from my friend.  He found it in his aunts wood shop covered in saw dust.  She does not remember how it ended up there.  He’s been telling me he wanted to sell it for a while and we finally made it happen.  I have been just cleaning it and tightening up a few things.  Have found a few minor issues.  The front buts are not correct.  They are close but, the wrong thread pitch.  I know Schwinn has some pretty specific nuts and I purchased the correct ones off eBay.  Tried to get the horn working but, no luck yet.  Front light is toast. What do you guys see that is not correct and I can address?  Did the stem bolt have an AS or just plain? Few items on my list are

-new grips
-reflector for rear  rack
-adjust front brake
-new horn
-new front light assembly


----------



## Mymando (Nov 9, 2019)

Wrong peddles


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 9, 2019)

Besides seat and pedals it looks pretty good to me. V/r Shawn


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Nov 9, 2019)

Obop said:


> Long time lurker.  Have hung out on rat rod bikes for years.  Have a bunch of Dynos and slimmed that collection down a bit.  Have had a few newer Whizzers.  This is my first classic bike I could justify posting on here.  I bought it from my friend.  He found it in his aunts wood shop covered in saw dust.  She does not remember how it ended up there.  He’s been telling me he wanted to sell it for a while and we finally made it happen.  I have been just cleaning it and tightening up a few things.  Have found a few minor issues.  The front buts are not correct.  They are close but, the wrong thread pitch.  I know Schwinn has some pretty specific nuts and I purchased the correct ones off eBay.  Tried to get the horn working but, no luck yet.  Front light is toast. What do you guys see that is not correct and I can address?  Did the stem bolt have an AS or just plain? Few items on my list are
> 
> -new grips
> -reflector for rear  rack
> ...



Awesome find! Awesome color!


----------



## PCHiggin (Nov 9, 2019)

Nice one. The front axle nuts might be a metric thread M8X1 with an SAE or "English" hex. I've had a few of them. If you decide to pass it along,send an email to me @wardxe525@yahoo.com . I've been looking for a mate to the brides Hornet. Thanks and good luck


----------



## spitshineschwinn (Nov 9, 2019)

Very nice find, and the way most of us wish to find them - mostly original and un-restored! I have the exact same bike in a 1950 model. The fenders on mine were trashed beyond saving, so I opted for chrome replacements w/o the fender light. Mine also had the fore brake, but it was also missing parts and beyond saving. My wheels are center stamped S2's and my rack is the four hole version w/o reflector. Your stem should have AS bolts and grips should be white. Congratulations on finding a true classic and very enjoyable riding old Schwinn!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 9, 2019)

I have the correct white grips for this....contact me for pics and price if interested.


----------



## Jeff54 (Nov 9, 2019)

Clean your horn and light assembly `1st and hope it's not eaten your fender light bucket. they may all be salvageable.

For a 1st bike you prob couldn'd do better than a B6 

Yet your rims may not be original as by 49 and especial on your bike they should be S2 yet if that's a BFG model, sometimes they'd get leftover stock. I.E. check before trashing or, alternatively   if original, 'if'' stick S2's if you'd rather as, they'd look better,  and sell these to somebody looking for pre 1946 rims., "If actually original Schwinn's) it's your call cause nobody has issues in this.  }. tires berry good but they're mostly for late 70's early 80's Schwinn spitfire, Klunker and cruiser. totally worth keeping b/c they look pretty darned good, rubber appears soft verses usually dry an cracked.  prob easy sale @ $150, [wink].
{Incidentally restoring bikes vs cars is not the same. restore and paint car can improve value and desirability. Yet with bikes, you lose major points in both, so, it's best to salvage within reason .. and avoid reop and repainted "restored" stuff.  It's weird that way, but also, 'Restored", chips like crap. I'E. U may not chip a car with good auto paint but  just about every body will give it a wide berth, however,  on bike, ride or show, it's practically a guaranty. }
,
Here's a link to a 1949 catalog supplement, the correct seat an parts galore. It's all there Just click the photo:  




__
		https://flic.kr/p/UMW6kw


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Nov 9, 2019)

Obop said:


> Long time lurker.  Have hung out on rat rod bikes for years.  Have a bunch of Dynos and slimmed that collection down a bit.  Have had a few newer Whizzers.  This is my first classic bike I could justify posting on here.  I bought it from my friend.  He found it in his aunts wood shop covered in saw dust.  She does not remember how it ended up there.  He’s been telling me he wanted to sell it for a while and we finally made it happen.  I have been just cleaning it and tightening up a few things.  Have found a few minor issues.  The front buts are not correct.  They are close but, the wrong thread pitch.  I know Schwinn has some pretty specific nuts and I purchased the correct ones off eBay.  Tried to get the horn working but, no luck yet.  Front light is toast. What do you guys see that is not correct and I can address?  Did the stem bolt have an AS or just plain? Few items on my list are
> 
> -new grips
> -reflector for rear  rack
> ...




NICE FIND!  
GREAT ACQUISITION!
ENJOY!
A KEEPER WITH A LTC!
ANSWER FOR THE COLLECTORS ASKING ABOUT ATTACHMENT OF THE DELUXE REFLECTOR!
LOOKS LIKE RIVETS FROM THE FACTORY!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 9, 2019)

Nice ride! Don't leave those old batteries in there, "leakproof" only applied to the first decade or so!


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 9, 2019)

Troxel saddle would not be right...Mesinger would be the ticket...
I'll be posting a nice "patina" restored saddle that would be the ticket for that
here shortly...today or tomorrow


----------



## Obop (Nov 9, 2019)

Thank you for all the positive replies.  I have restored quite a few cars and I do prefer to leave original patina where I can.  I have no plans of messing with the originality of the paint or anything like that and I do plan on riding it quite a bit.  I will probably leave the wheels and tires alone.  I would like to get the right grips, pedals, seat on it.  First thing I did was open the horn and light up to remove the batteries.  The light assembly is toast.  The battery acid corroded it beyond repair and it fell apart.  I might just throw a repro light and horn assembly to have them in working condition for now and save the original ones.  I will never sell the bike unless it is back to my buddy as he has sentimental attachment to it.


----------



## bikemonkey (Nov 10, 2019)

Very nice bike - what a wonderful example to start your collection!

The rust on the chrome and other metal parts should be removed as it will continue to oxidize and destroy the plating and parts at some point. I suggest using citric acid and brass hand brushes on the chrome to avoid dulling it. I have detailed this method in some of my deep cleaning posts on the Cabe. I did not invent the method but learned the technique on here.  See my post #15 in this Cabe thread for details.

Lots of good info on this site and other folks have their own methods - I just know what works and doesn't work as well for me.

Happy Trails!


----------



## Phattiremike (Nov 10, 2019)

Welcome to the CABE!!  I love the color... you came to the right place and should be able to find the parts needed to complete this great example.  Get those batteries out of the trays!!

Mike


----------



## Goldenrod (Nov 11, 2019)

The bike couldn't have found a better owner.


----------



## tansandyfeet (Jun 7, 2022)

Did this bike ever sell or is it still available ?


----------



## tansandyfeet (Jun 7, 2022)

Based on reading more of the thread looks like just show and tell unfortunately !


----------



## 1817cent (Jun 7, 2022)

Welcome to the cabe!  Your first classic is much better than mine was.  I started with a 61 Schwinn Tiger..


----------



## Gimletbikes (Jun 7, 2022)

this is beautiful. Would love to see some current photos of it


----------



## Obop (Jun 7, 2022)

Oh yeah, it’s a keeper.  I’ve bought a few more since this one.


----------

